# New Video Switcher-Need Options



## Studio (Oct 21, 2009)

My school is upgrading their panisonic sd video switcher and we are looking for a sd video switcher that does the basics; T-bar 4 inputs fade between two selected etc.. but we want 1 more thing firewire out (DV) to use to record to a mac laptop. We currently have a DV Tape Recorder that has firewire out but we are looking for a switcher that has the ability to output dv via firewire.


----------



## Studio (Oct 21, 2009)

by the way we do have a budget so don't go all $20,000 on me.


----------



## SHARYNF (Oct 21, 2009)

Which Panasonic SD switcher do you have currently?

Currently the only SD Switcher that comes to mind that can output DV (and also input it) is the Datavideo 800DV
it is about 5 grand

http://www.sjmediasystem.com/dv-se800.html


I use the older MX50's that have been upgraded by Bob Roll and then I either use a Panasonic DMR DVD hard disk recorder OR I take the outputs and rum them thru a Analog to DV converter box
I used to record to DV tape but found the tape length too limiting, then I started to record to a PC vie A converter but found the PC to on occasion fail at the most awkward time, OR have one of the people running the system push the wrong keys and loose the file etc, I finally just started to use the DMR recorder In my case set of a Panasonic DMR Eh55. For some events I have a system where I can record each of the feeds to the individual DMRs (I have 5 of them), I then can do instant replay while still recording, and I then also have a final Mixed output on another DMR. I find that I then have the program recorded in MPEG2, and I can then burn off a DVD and then import the DVD into in my case Sony Vegas for any other editing etc.

Anyway works for me, and has been very reliable, and the instant replay while still recording has been a neat extra feature. 

IF I were to buy a new unit today, I would save up the money and go with the Panasonic or Edirol 

take a look at this thread

http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/21/857273


Sharyn 

Sharyn


----------

